# How tall are you?



## jim_morrison

How tall are you?


----------



## nothing to fear

5'2"


----------



## banjerbanjo

I'm barely over 6'1"


----------



## Hadron92

I'm still growing. 7 months ago I was 6'1; now I'm 6'1.5. 

However, strangely enough, I meets lots of people who claim to be 6'2 and 6'3, and I'm taller than them... go figure.:um

But I think I know why. 7 months ago I measured my height in biology class in order to calculate my BMI. And guess what? Lots of the people there measured their height with shoes! Now that's just cheating!


----------



## ShyFX

5'6"


----------



## EagerMinnow84

5'8''

I find myself taller than most people I come across.


----------



## Kelly

6'0"

I'm giant-sized. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

5' 7


----------



## IllusionalFate

At 5' 3", I'm most likely the shortest guy on SAS.


----------



## Efsee

5'1"
I win shortest so far


----------



## estse

5'8"


----------



## nubly

i dont know. last time i was measured was in 1995 and i was 5'10. people tell me i look taller than that though


----------



## PolarBear

Efsee said:


> 5'1"
> I win shortest so far


6'0"

I know there's at least one person around here 5'0"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm going to guess 5'9 as I know I'm between 5'8 & 5'10 but it's been long enough that I don't know for sure


----------



## shyvr6

6'2"


----------



## Thomas Paine

5'9" - 5'10"


----------



## Atticus

6'1"


----------



## Syrena

5'1"

I hate being this short


----------



## SoloSage

5'11"


----------



## mly1973

4'11" :|


----------



## STKinTHEmud

6'1". Sometimes I feel too tall.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

5'8.25"...which I think is kind of tall for a girl
I used to think it was awesome, then I realized I had to buy extra-long jeans! lol


----------



## SilentLoner

5'8"



IThinkIAmMe said:


> 5'8.25"...which I think is kind of tall for a girl
> I used to think it was awesome, then I realized I had to buy extra-long jeans! lol


Know the feeling - its worse for sweatpants, right? lol. I still like being taller than most other girls though.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

6'


----------



## nightrain

6'0"


----------



## Toad Licker

5'10" 1/2


----------



## britisharrow

6'5"


----------



## Just Lurking

Still 5'8!


----------



## copper

6'4"


----------



## solasum

5'4"


----------



## MaidMarian

5'5" I wish I were a few inches taller.


----------



## Stanley

I could have sworn I just answered that. Hmm... anyways 6'5'' (196 cm)


----------



## Witan

Stanley said:


> I could have sworn I just answered that. Hmm... anyways 6'5'' (196 cm)


Holy crap, you're a giant!

Anyways, I'm 5'9 1/2" (176.5 cm).


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

I'm 5'7"


----------



## nothing to fear

IllusionalFate said:


> At 5' 3", I'm most likely the shortest guy on SAS.


i've never hugged or kissed a guy who was almost my height. wonder what its like.


----------



## UltraShy

6'


----------



## WinterDave

6' 2"


----------



## jim_morrison

5'10"


----------



## butterfly0924

5'3"


----------



## yellowpaper

5'3"


----------



## layitontheline

5'8", or around there


----------



## zookeeper

5'10"


----------



## untouchable

IllusionalFate said:


> At 5' 3", I'm most likely the shortest guy on SAS.


I'm only 5'4", so I'm pretty close:roll


----------



## Null

5'11"


----------



## Cerrada

5'0" :d

I like being short. 8D


----------



## Joel

6'1"


----------



## mserychic

5'5" and a half. perfect blending in height.


----------



## SOME

I'm around 5'bweh"


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm 5'11 
I wish I were taller. I'd feel less insecure if I were huge.


----------



## SourD

5'6" I'm a shorty. Which is fine by me, because I spent my adolescence towering over all the other kids and they called me Big Foot because of it. lol. I was glad to get to middle school and see that I was now had the shorter end of the stick.


----------



## Drew

6'3" and about as lanky as they come.


----------



## Pocketfox

6'0. This is apparently above average, yet I still wish I were taller, I get self-conscious about it at times.


----------



## ktbare

5'7 or 169-170cm.I suppose I am fairly tall or above average for a female.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

5 ft 2.5. So many celebs I like are 5 ft 2/3, so it's cool. I don't feel short, though, because it feels like loads of people are my height.


----------



## Emerald3

5ft 2 or 3, I never know how tall i am.


----------



## Emptyheart

LOL Im on the petite side  haha
Im around 5'3


----------



## mind_games

nothing to fear said:


> i've never hugged or kissed a guy who was almost my height. wonder what its like.


hint hint Fate :b

5'7 and I ain't growing anymore. Its all downhill form here on end


----------



## Phibes

6'4"


----------



## Hellosunshine

5'4 I think. Last time I've measured myself was back in middle school but I think I stopped growing then lol.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

5'7''


----------



## SixFigures

5 ft 11


----------



## Spettro

5 ft 8 or 9 I think


----------



## millenniumman75

6'3" and available :lol.


----------



## Crunchie

1.62


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

5'6"


----------



## rincewind

6'1"


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Well, I was SUPPOSE to be 5'5. But I'm only 5'3.5". Complete bull ****. I have been robbed a good inch and half.


----------



## ericastooge

I am only 4 feet and 10 inches! Yay!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

6'0"


----------



## Chrysalii

6'1"
but I'm probably closer to 6 even, if not slightly shorter.


----------



## jralva86

5'10 1/2


----------



## Neptunus

5'4"


----------



## zomgz

6'1" bleh i wanna be short!! =/


----------



## UltraShy

We should do two polls divided by gender as that has a great impact on height.

As the vote stands now, only 17% of you are taller than me and I'm guessing almost all of them would be male.


----------



## dullard

I am an even 6'2". I think this is the perfect height for me . It isn't particularly tall and I can reach all of the shelves.


----------



## dazdnconfusd

I am 6' 5"


----------



## meh

I'm 5'2". :rain


----------



## jim_morrison

UltraShy said:


> We should do two polls divided by gender as that has a great impact on height.
> 
> As the vote stands now, only 17% of you are taller than me and I'm guessing almost all of them would be male.


Thats a good idea actually, ultrashy. I didn't think of that.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

6'3.


----------



## veron

5'9" - 5'10"


----------



## Meli24R

5'4"


----------



## bowlingpins

5'11, 140. I look malnourished according to a person I work with. He suggested I become obese instead. :S


----------



## phillipk128

6'1


----------



## huh

I've been practically the same height since middle school - 5'5"


----------



## tree1609

I'm 5'11, it's ok. My little brother is 13 and he's almost 6 foot, it amazes me.


----------



## 1ShyGuy

I'm 5'6


----------



## strawberryjulius

:um

..4'8


----------



## Phibes

strawberryjulius said:


> :um
> 
> ..4'8


wow. 

We're on totally opposite sides of the scale.


----------



## sean88

5'5". I wish I was a tad bit taller but hey, what can you do.


----------



## heyJude

5'4"


----------



## bookscoffee

5'11


----------



## thewall

5'6½", I wish I was taller.


----------



## MindOverMood

6'5


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm still the shortest person on this forum so far.


----------



## AussiePea

6 flat


----------



## seastar

5'5"


----------



## Hadron92

I need to upgrade myself to 188 cm (6'2"). I last measured myself when I turned 18 (about a week and a half ago). And this is WITHOUT shoes. It's NOT an estimate. And it's NOT a biased measurement since someone else measured me.


----------



## tutliputli

I can't vote because there is no option for 5 ft 10 - 5 ft 11. I'm about 5 feet 10 3/4 inches. :b


----------



## tutliputli

prudence said:


> But being smaller makes you a whole lot cutter. It makes
> people want to do this :cuddle
> 
> ^ That cuddle smily seems a bit naughty. It looks as if they're making out?
> It says "cuddle" though.... er...
> 
> :tiptoe


This is true. Guys seem to prefer girls who are small and feminine, not tall. It's intimidating or something I guess? All of my family are pretty tall so I was never going to be the petite, cuddly sort.


----------



## mind_games

I'm a shorty with no regrets. 5'7

(Wait, does specifically mentioning I have no regrets imply that the issue is very much on my mind? Hmmm. Well its not!!)


----------



## whiterabbit

5'4" or 5'5" or 5'6"

I don't know which but it's one of those.


----------



## estse

5'8'' give or take 6"


----------



## Polar

Six feet and an inch.


----------



## Hadron92

tutliputli said:


> This is true. Guys seem to prefer girls who are small and feminine, not tall. It's intimidating or something I guess? All of my family are pretty tall so I was never going to be the petite, cuddly sort.


Not true - I actually find taller girls to be more attractive.

As for the genetics of height - my family is pretty weird. My father is 5'10"; mother is 5'4"; older sister also 5'4" and younger sister is 5'10" (I thought she was 5'7 - 5'8, but apparently I didn't pay close attention). And as for me...I'm 6'2".

...You know, I wouldn't be surprised if I was actually adopted because...Well, I seem to be nothing like my family in almost all aspects.


----------



## ryobi

5'11"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

5'10


----------



## millenniumman75

tutliputli said:


> This is true. Guys seem to prefer girls who are small and feminine, not tall. It's intimidating or something I guess? All of my family are pretty tall so I was never going to be the petite, cuddly sort.


I like taller girls as long as they are shorter than me. Since I am 6'3", that leave a large selection of availability :lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

tutliputli said:


> This is true. Guys seem to prefer girls who are small and feminine, not tall. It's intimidating or something I guess? All of my family are pretty tall so I was never going to be the petite, cuddly sort.


Taller women have always looked more confident to me for some reason, not necessarily true though, of course. (As I've seen plenty of confident short ladies) ..You also do not have to worry about having short chubby legs. xD

No..I'm really fine with being small, I just wish the world would cater to my size more often.



mind_games said:


> I'm a shorty with no regrets. 5'7
> 
> (Wait, does specifically mentioning I have no regrets imply that the issue is very much on my mind? Hmmm. Well its not!!)


The face makes up for the height. :yes :b

I'm kidding, meaning there's nothing wrong with you height. You're the same height as my father. (And people are bloody scared of him so..lol)


----------



## anonymid

6'


----------



## jim_morrison

tutliputli said:


> I can't vote because there is no option for 5 ft 10 - 5 ft 11. I'm about 5 feet 10 3/4 inches. :b


I'd let you get away with 5'11" then


----------



## jim_morrison

tutliputli said:


> This is true. Guys seem to prefer girls who are small and feminine, not tall. It's intimidating or something I guess? All of my family are pretty tall so I was never going to be the petite, cuddly sort.


I don't really have a height preference for girls, what I do have a preferance for is that they actually like and care about me, lol.


----------



## navyjim

I'm a giant 5'7.


----------



## Wirt

5'8"


----------



## sabueed

wow, there are a lot of people here that are tall. I feel so short at 5'5


----------



## Keith

5'11"


----------



## pita

I am 5'6.


----------



## Cheeky

5'3. 
I like being little.


----------



## tutliputli

mind_games said:


> I'm a shorty with no regrets. 5'7
> 
> (Wait, does specifically mentioning I have no regrets imply that the issue is very much on my mind? Hmmm. Well its not!!)


Awwwww! For some reason I imagined you to be really tall.



Hadron said:


> Not true - I actually find taller girls to be more attractive.


I like this.



millenniumman75 said:


> I like taller girls as long as they are shorter than me. Since I am 6'3", that leave a large selection of availability :lol.


And this. 



strawberryjulius said:


> Taller women have always looked more confident to me for some reason, not necessarily true though, of course. (As I've seen plenty of confident short ladies) ..You also do not have to worry about having short chubby legs. xD
> 
> No..I'm really fine with being small, I just wish the world would cater to my size more often.
> 
> The face makes up for the height. :yes :b
> 
> I'm kidding, meaning there's nothing wrong with you height. You're the same height as my father. (And people are bloody scared of him so..lol)


Haha, thanks sweetie :b



jim_morrison said:


> I'd let you get away with 5'11" then


:yay


----------



## mind_games

tutliputli said:


> Awwwww! For some reason I imagined you to be really tall.


You must've mistaken my ego for my height :b


----------



## kale

tis funny how boys shorter that me will get all angry when I tell them i'm 5'11, and they insist that they are 5'11, so I must not be! it's like they think I am challenging/threatening their masculinity by being taller.


----------



## Hadron92

kale said:


> tis funny how boys shorter that me will get all angry when I tell them i'm 5'11, and they insist that they are 5'11, so I must not be! it's like they think I am challenging/threatening their masculinity by being taller.


Hey this happens to me A LOT as well (though I'm not a girl). I know some guys at my college college who claim to be 6'3" and 6'4 and I'm taller than they are (I'm 6'2). I don't think they lie intentionally, though. I think in most cases they just estimate their height instead of properly measuring it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

tutliputli said:


> Awwwww! For some reason I imagined you to be really tall.


Me too...and my dreams are crushed.


----------



## person987

Another small person here, 4'11"


----------



## tutliputli

mind_games said:


> You must've mistaken my ego for my height :b


Haha, no, you have the face of a tall person! Or something...



strawberryjulius said:


> Me too...and my dreams are crushed.


There there :rub


----------



## mind_games

strawberryjulius said:


> Me too...and my dreams are crushed.


So being tallER than you isn't enough? <I don't know what smiley to put in here>


----------



## RUFB2327

6'0"


----------



## Falcons84

6'1"


----------



## citizenerased1987

I'm just about 6'


----------



## serenity2125

5'9"


----------



## JFmtl

5'6''

I hate being short


----------



## laura024

5'2.5"


----------



## AussiePea

zomg, just measured myself again since it has been so long, I have been lied to all these years  181cm not 183 which means I am only 5'11" and not 6'. 

/life


----------



## kos

6'3'' 180 lbs


----------



## Perfectionist

Ospi said:


> zomg, just measured myself again since it has been so long, I have been lied to all these years  181cm not 183 which means I am only 5'11" and not 6'.
> 
> /life


That's the worst inch to lose. 6'1" to 6' wouldn't be nearly as devastating.

I'm 5'9". I wish I was way taller. I wish I was six feet. I wish I was abnormally tall. The one area in my life where I never wanted to blend in.


----------



## jbjlove

5'6"


----------



## Deathinmusic

About 5'8". I think my height (because I was short) was one thing that contributed to my feelings of inferiority early on in my life. It doesn't bother me nowadays.


----------



## Kelly*82

5'7"


----------



## mohammed

5'10''

I am male and above the average of males of my country


----------



## CWe

a Silkly 5'10!
im skinny so i look alot taller than i do


----------



## Squirrelevant

6'4"


----------



## caflme

I'm 5'0".... would love to be only 2 inches taller so I wouldn't have to have clothes altered.



nothing to fear said:


> i've never hugged or kissed a guy who was almost my height. wonder what its like.


It's HEAVENLY, I would love to meet someone even remotely close my age who is 5'8" or less. (I'll even settle for 5'10" as that is the height both my husbands were). Shorter has lots and lots of yummy advantages.

But in the end... I'd settle for someone interested, that cares and is available and is willing to let me be interested, care and available to them.

Wow - I used the word 'settle' twice... I hate that... I really hate that word.... it isn't really about settling but what word am I looking for... I know that isn't what I mean really.


----------



## Solobikerider

6 4..I ate alot growing up..


----------



## star~*

.


----------



## shadowmask

5'11"


----------



## Squid24

I'm exactly 6', I wish I was a little taller, just to make sure and compensate for my poor posture.


----------



## BetaBoy90

6'1" and happy about it:boogie


----------



## steelmyhead

5'11''


----------



## Emptyheart

imma shawty


----------



## Still Waters

5'3 1/2" - Gotta get my half inch in there!!


----------



## estse

4'20"


----------



## caflme

^LOL ---- I'm 5'0" (just a fraction from being a midget it seems, from what I'm reading lol)


----------



## Cleary

5'2"


----------



## Neptunus

5'4.5"


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I might be in 5'6, 5'7, or in between; it really sucks.


----------



## KittyGirl

I'll be however tall you want me to be, baby! 

...how is that for a pickup line? Good?
Makes no sense, you say?!
Well, poopoo on you!


I'm 5'5" - have been since grade 6; will be until I'm really old and start to shrink!


----------



## LuxAeterna

Woman here. I'm 5'10".


----------



## Northern Lights

5'6" (which is OK with me)


----------



## Devil

5'5"


----------



## ImWeird

Like 5'9".


----------



## dopoilsogno

5'8" (173cm)


----------



## Innamorata

5'5.5


----------



## Milco

191 cm (6'3")


----------



## bsd3355

5'11"


----------



## BobtheBest

6'1''


----------



## Genetic Garbage

5'8.5''


----------



## Elleire

5'6-point-something"


----------



## woot

6'


----------



## Xtraneous

5'9" ):


----------



## jamesarcher

Only 5'7" ... wish I was at least 10cm taller...


----------



## Fantas Eyes

4'11" :boogie


----------



## lissa530

5'6 guess that's an average height for a women.


----------



## standing in the rain

5'2"


----------



## foe

5'8.5"


----------



## iChoseThisName

Just about 6' 1".


----------



## EmptyRoom

4'11...and 1/2


----------



## LONER3454

5'8''


----------



## Illmatic123

5'10ish. I'm not really sure.


----------



## Hopeful25

5'11"


----------



## Marlon

5'7"


----------



## Marakunda

I'm 5'9".

Alright height I'd say, I'm happy with it at least.


----------



## nycdude

5'10 or 5'11 not sure. Sooo close to 6ft


----------



## Ratatat

5'7 barefooted if only I was 3 inches taller...


----------



## Pennywise

5'5''


----------



## GioUK

6'2"


----------



## rgrwng

6 foot 4


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

5'3''


----------



## LynnNBoys

I'm 5'9-1/2" (176.5 cm).

I liked being tall for the most part (a couple awkward years in 7th-8th grades). I had no issues being a tall woman while I lived in Minneapolis, then later in NYC metro area.

It wasn't until I moved to CT that I started to feel awkward. Too many short people in CT. Especially in my husband's family. All my SILs are between 5'2" and 5'5" then there's me.

My brother is 6'4", dad is 6'2", uncle who is 6'1" and both my grandfathers were 6'0".


----------



## CourtneyB

5'0"
But there's no poll answer for that... 

As someone else said, just 2 more inches and it would be a lot easier to find clothes that fit right without the need to pay extra just to get them altered.


----------



## understandrew

6'1-6'2 I like being tall


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm 5'6"


----------



## mrbojangles

I'm 5'10 1/2, but I constantly run into people who are shorter than me that claim to be 6 foot or over. There is a girl I know who claims to be 6', but is noticeably shorter than I am. There's another guy at work who claims to be 6'1, but is the exact same height as me.


----------



## komorikun

5'3''


----------



## fonz

Don't know if I've replied here before,I'm 6'3"


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mrbojangles said:


> I'm 5'10 1/2, but I constantly run into people who are shorter than me that claim to be 6 foot and over. There is a girl I know who claims to be 6', but is noticeably shorter than I am. There's another guy at work who claims to be 6'1, but is the exact same height as me.


I once went on a date with a guy that said he was 5'11''. He was a little bit shorter than me, who is 5'8'' and there is no way that I am 6'. People tend to lie about their heights. It is amusing.


----------



## Jessey

about 5'6


----------



## zer0small

5'10.5"


----------



## persona non grata

6'3


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I like that I'm in the smallest minority.


----------



## Colton

6'2 with shoes. The good part is that I can look down girl's shirts but the bad part is I look like a lanky freak.


----------



## Eia Au

5'7''


----------



## hoddesdon

6' 1"

I like threads like this one.


----------



## eyeguess

I'm 6'3'' barefoot. If I were in the NBA, I'd be listed at 6'5''.


----------



## secreta

5'0" :|


----------



## Double Indemnity

fonz said:


> Don't know if I've replied here before,I'm 6'3"





rgrwng said:


> 6 foot 4


Dayum

I'm 5'5".


----------



## Double Indemnity

eyeguess said:


> I'm 6'3'' barefoot. If I were in the NBA, I'd be listed at 6'5''.


Another tall one. Y'all should form an NBA team.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

5...... :/ I hate it, I look 16 when im really 20


----------



## shelbster18

I'm 5'1. I'm really short. I'm as short as my third youngest sister. At least I'm not shorter than that.


----------



## cat001

I'm a little over 5'6"


----------



## Ventura

5'11 :hide ... I get anxiety over how tall I am.


----------



## GodlessVegan

Ventura said:


> 5'11 :hide ... I get anxiety over how tall I am.


What?! Anxiety over being 5'11?!

I am 6'3 and still possibly growing. THAT is somthing to be anxious about. 5'11 is a fairly average height...


----------



## Ventura

GodlessVegan said:


> What?! Anxiety over being 5'11?!
> 
> I am 6'3 and still possibly growing. THAT is somthing to be anxious about. 5'11 is a fairly average height...


Not for a girl. All the girls around here are like 5foot - 5'5 I feel like an amazon freakk.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Ventura said:


> Not for a girl. All the girls around here are like 5foot - 5'5 I feel like an amazon freakk.


We need to hang out!  All my SILs are petite and 5'2"-5'5"--and I'm a head taller. Definitely feel like Amazon freak. Makes for awkward photos at family holidays.

I've never worn a heel more than an inch, and that feels too much. I used to buy ballerina slippers in high school and wear them as shoes so that I wouldn't be taller than the boys. Though at least my best friend in high school was the exact same height as me. But she always found the 6' boyfriends and my boyfriends were 5'10".


----------



## SaikoSakura382

5'5"
I'm starting to feel short just by reading how tall you people are! : O


----------



## Alexa10

*Interesting*

I'm 5 foot. People in high school used to call me a hobbit not in both a mean and nickname way. I may be being bias here, but I wonder if there's a connection between A/SA and height? :|


----------



## Matomi

About 5'9".


----------



## Jinxx

5'8"


----------



## pbandjam

5'7"


----------



## Syndacus

6'2" asian guy...


----------



## iRock365

5 ft


----------



## Addler

5'1


----------



## ttrp

6.0


----------



## Tacos

5'8 I think, but it's been a while so I might've grown a bit.


----------



## fonz

Syndacus said:


> 6'2" asian guy...


That's like an American being something like 6'10"


----------



## Lmatic3030

6'2

the rest of my family is like 5'8 and shorter.


----------



## MrZi

i'm about 6'2"


----------



## scamp

I like to round up to 5'4


----------



## MJM58

I'm 5'8", which is apparently just slightly shorter than average for a guy.


----------



## MetalRacer

5' 11"


----------



## scriabin221

I round up to 5'7"


----------



## Exist3nce

I think I am quite short since most of you are way taller than me. Anyway, I hope to grow taller and I am 15 years old. I am about 167cm. I am asian.


----------



## eppe

5'9'' according to this year's general check-up


----------



## Cletis

6 feet


----------



## Kitsongirl

5'2!
Short and proud


----------



## littlepickles

Colton said:


> 6'2 with shoes. The good part is that I can look down girl's shirts but the bad part is I look like a lanky freak.


Omg it never even occurred to me that tall guys can look down shirts


----------



## melissa75

5'5.5"

I wish I was taller....


----------



## Rest or Real?

6'1''


----------



## leave me alone

5'11''-6'


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

6", feelsgoodman


----------



## LeftyFretz

5'3.

6'2 when you tickle me.


----------



## cgj93

.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I'm around 5'9"


----------



## Terweten

5'11"


----------



## BuzzAldrin

5'3" I'd hate to be any taller


----------



## Stanley Joe

5'10


----------



## jaymusic1992

5'3


----------



## AllToAll

A bit over 5'2"


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

5'8"

I wish i were a little bit taller.


----------



## Yeezus92

6'0"


----------



## cybernaut

5'1


----------



## losinghope

5'2" i am a shorty, wish i was a bit taller hard to reach things


----------



## Secretaz

153cm, I think it's about 5'


----------



## SweetNSour82

5'11


----------



## Help please

5'8 ish... Just rechecked...


----------



## TheGamingCoder

6 3"


----------



## mezzoforte

5'6"


----------



## Brad

6'1


----------



## acinorevlm

5'6 1/2


----------



## ImWeird

5'8"


----------



## Nightlight

5'7.


----------



## maninthebox

5'7. supposedly we are slightly taller in the morning than at the end of the day. And we shrink as we get older


----------



## Kuhle

A little less than 4'10".


----------



## gusstaf

5'5"

I think that is normal for a female in the general population, but I'm a shrimp next to my friends.


----------



## Joe

Around 5"11 (180cm last time I checked, but ive probably grown a little)


----------



## Catnap

I'm 5'3". I was an average kid from kindergarten to third grade and a tall kid from fourth to seventh grade, but by eighth grade, I stopped growing and became one of the short kids!


----------



## Kermode

6'6"


----------



## SlipDaJab

5'8


----------



## fate77

5'5... damn, i hate being short


----------



## Evo

5'6"


----------



## zerotohero

It might help if you divided the poll between genders. It just looks like a mess now.


----------



## kosherpiggy

exactly 5'


----------



## royal

5'5


----------



## snowyowl

5'3"

And I hate it. I would kill to be about four inches taller!


----------



## anotherusername

A bit over 6'1''.


----------



## Blawnka

I'm really not sure, somewhere between 5'7 - 5'10.


----------



## Barette

I'm 5'10"


----------



## northstar1991

5'4"


----------



## Sourdog

6'0" , but somehow i feel short


----------



## smt074

6'5"


----------



## JDM4Lyfe

6'2


----------



## BellasLullaby

5'3"


----------



## lightsout

Sourdog said:


> 6'0" , but somehow i feel short


Same here. Could be because my dad's 6'2", so I won't be outgrowing him baring some genetic accident, lol. Maybe the average height is taller where I live? Most likely, I just happen to notice the people (/guys) who are taller than me.....in a primal, alpha-male, sizing up your rivals sort of way :b


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic

I am 5'5"


----------



## brandini734

I am 5'3", 17, and I have a baby face.
...not a really good combo there for me.


----------



## Ulysses

I'm 6'5, good thing I always got the best stuff when I was younger as the normal cheaper stuff never really fit me, bad thing its incredibly hard to drive a affordable car as one that is affordable usually tends to be smallish, and your knees are always sticking up above the steering wheel, or can't stretch out properly, you have to be fairly flexible to get in as well.


Hmmmm I've read through the entire thing, and 6'6 is the biggest person we have here, with the majority being in the range of 5'6 or so, that's interesting.


----------



## arnie

Ulysses said:


> I'm 6'5, good thing I always got the best stuff when I was younger as the normal cheaper stuff never really fit me, bad thing its incredibly hard to drive a affordable car as one that is affordable usually tends to be smallish, and your knees are always sticking up above the steering wheel, or can't stretch out properly, you have to be fairly flexible to get in as well.
> 
> Hmmmm I've read through the entire thing, and 6'6 is the biggest person we have here, with the majority being in the range of 5'6 or so, that's interesting.


Height is overrated. I'm 6'3" (191 cm) and I feel my hair brushing against the roof of my car.


----------



## AnnaM

5'8''


----------



## Rossy

Nearly 5'11"


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

I'm 5'9.....Im the average height of most men...it sucks in some ways


----------



## BillDauterive

Forwhatiamworth said:


> I'm 5'9.....Im the average height of most men...it sucks in some ways


I am also 5'9. I became this height at around age 12. I was really tall and skinny back then. But I stopped growing and instead grew out, became pudgy, haha. But I wish I kept growing at least a little more. I dislike that my younger brother and my only real life friend are taller than me.


----------



## O Range

5'10
King of Average.


----------



## ltrain

I'm 5'10" though I wish I were 6'1" as I feel that is about the perfect height for a guy


----------



## Raphael200

I can't say in yankanese.................

So I guess I am 2 meters tall .

I am just a big dwarf,not tall to be exact.


----------



## Rhian

I'm 6'0. 

Nothing cute fits.  Thankfully there are occasionally some cute guy shoes. (not often, but I have to keep my hopes up!)

I don't even know who to blame for my freakish height! My mother is 5'8, my father 5'10 and my sister 5'6. I'm the tallest person that I know of in my family. Sigh.


----------



## Mur

5'10


----------



## Cascades

I'm almost 23 and I'm still 5'2


----------



## marcv2013

Damn we have some SA Giants in here! I'm 6'1


----------



## Grant06

5'10. 
Being average isn't that bad. I know this one tall skinny guy that hates being 6'5.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Rhian said:


> I'm 6'0.
> 
> Nothing cute fits.  Thankfully there are occasionally some cute guy shoes. (not often, but I have to keep my hopes up!)
> 
> I don't even know who to blame for my freakish height! My mother is 5'8, my father 5'10 and my sister 5'6. I'm the tallest person that I know of in my family. Sigh.


You would make a badass volleyball player!!
But I understand your frustration, I wear a 10 and I can never find any shoes nice in my size because they either don't care them or they are sold out. Most men are a bit intimidated.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

6'2"


----------



## elDiablo

i dont know how tall i'm as feet&inches but i know i'm not tall at all. i'm 168 cm.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I'm like a quarter inch away from 6'


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

5'9


----------



## Nekomata

Around 5'7"~


----------



## Josh2323

6'1"


----------



## SandWshooter

6'3", last time I checked


----------



## Sameer

..................


----------



## arnie

This poll desperately needs to separated into male vs female heights.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6'2


----------



## Wurli

Just to be clear I'm 6'2.5"

I feel as though 6'2" doesn't do me justice, have to make mention of the .5"


----------



## Josefz27

5'5" Kinda sucks having to tailor my shirts but other than that it's all good.


----------



## jennyrsand

5'6"


----------



## Ender

I'm 5'9" 175cm my dad is 5'6' and my mom is 5' even so I guess I got lucky. I would be taller if given a choice but I am pretty happy no problems finding cloths that fit or anything.


----------



## Caduceus

5'5" A short guy!


----------



## Cam1

5'10"


----------



## meepie

5 feet 6 inches, so the majority here I see


----------



## KangalLover

5'10 
seems most of guys here are like me!


----------



## Kwtrader

5'10 same as the other guys on this page.


----------



## 9mm

I'm probably the tallest person here at 6'5.


----------



## Wingman01

6'3


----------



## MindOverMood

9mm said:


> I'm probably the tallest person here at 6'5.


There are at least 5 guys that are 6'5 on SAS and I've seen others who were 6'6, 6'7 and 6'8. So no, you're are probably not the tallest person here:b


----------



## 9mm

MindOverMood said:


> There are at least 5 guys that are 6'5 on SAS and I've seen others who were 6'6, 6'7 and 6'8. So no, you're are probably not the tallest person here:b


that sucks


----------



## TPower

9mm said:


> that sucks


LifelessThug or something is 6'9"


----------



## ninjagirl965

5 '9"


----------



## Levibebop

6'1"


----------



## lyssado707

5'6"


----------



## ravens

6'


----------



## Oscuro

6'1


----------



## lockS

5'3''


----------



## thisismeyo

5'7''


----------



## Lil Sebastian

6'3". Yaay! High score!


----------



## No Name

5'7


----------



## Gloomlight

5'6"


----------



## AlchemyFire

I posted before saying I was 5'5" but I found out today I'm actually 5'7"

I have fired my previous height measurer.


----------



## cybernaut

5'1".


----------



## 9mm

We have a pretty tall population here on SA. According to the poll, 6.59% of us are 6'3 or taller, yet only 2% of the general adult male population are over 6'3.


----------



## thecrazy88

5'6 1/2''


----------



## AngelInnocent

5'10 son!


----------



## Existin

5' 2" on a good day


----------



## arnie

9mm said:


> We have a pretty tall population here on SA. According to the poll, 6.59% of us are 6'3 or taller, yet only 2% of the general adult male population are over 6'3.


Self-Selection bias. Tall people are more likely to answer the poll.


----------



## Abomb926

6'3"

wutwut


----------

